# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  من الزريبه الورانيه بيت بكا خمسه ضلف

## الشمشار

*سلامات بعد غيبه 

انا جيت الليله 
وكراعي خضرا تب 
اول حاجه الليله عيد ميلادي 
والنيل طفح  وملا الوديان والسهول والخريف مبشر 
واوتبونجااااااااااااااااااااااااوي ((اتوبنجاوي يعني بتاع قرف يقرفهم ))
هسي انا جبت سيره الدقيقه 95 
انتو مالكم كده غياظين ياخ 
البكا حااااااار وانتو حايمين ياعجبكو ومناوي تكوسو لي في التورته 
وانت ياعبد العزيز هسي يوم يعلقو فيه 95 اتوبونج اقصد حنبوكه عشان عيد ميلاد الشمشار 
ابدا ليكم من حته التأريخ دي 
الليله يوم 11 
يعني 1 و1 
والكوره انتهت 1و1 
لكن في واحد راح في حق الله اسمو الدعيع 
هاكم شوفو 

[IMG][/IMG]

واااااااااااااااااااااااااي من الجرسه الجرسه كعبه ههههههههههه 

انا جاااااااااااااااااااااي 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*اللطيمه اللطيمه لانفع اوتوبونج لا ابراهيما ههههههههههههههههه 


[IMG][/IMG]
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*ههههههههههههه مافي كلام يا شمشرة ما تقصر و ما تنقبض ههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*[IMG][/IMG]الشينه منكوووووووووووره 
هههههههههههه
الكوره دي اتلعبت وناس منتدي سيد اللبن لي هسي ماكتبو نتيجتها 
عجبكو ماتضحك بكونو كتبوها بالحبر السري 
اها عيب لي الحبر السري يامرهف 
اي شئ تنظرو فيهو كرهتونا الطما طم في البلد دي 
((امانه ياالحصاحيصا مافيك طماطم عبوه 95جرام ))

الكلام الاخير البين الاقواس ده قالتو مره جتبي في المقهي بتاع الانترنت عشان ماتقولو الشمشار ده صوتو بقي لين وبقي بتاعابي 
بتاعابي يعني جلفووووووووطي ههههههههه 

*

----------


## ود الشامي

*انيمبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااا
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*[IMG][/IMG]
:hhh::hhh::hhh::hhh::hhh::hhh::hhh::hhh::smileysho  t22::58::58:
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*[IMG][/IMG]


قطااااااااطي ومستوي واطي هههههههههههههههههههه 
هسع في ذمتك المريخ ده بتلحق ياوسخاااااااااااان هههههههههههه 
:21::21::21:
وافضيحتكم ياناس ابراهيما واوتو منو دااااااااك ههههههههه 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*هووووووووووي يا شمشرة ما يقبضوك بلاي ههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*هع هع هع هع هع هع هع هع هع هع هع هع هع هع
 نادي العيال الصغنوني
:ICON31:
مكانو الطبيعي فلا غرابة
:smiley-taunt015:
...

*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشمشار
					

[IMG][/IMG]
:hhh::hhh::hhh::hhh::hhh::hhh::hhh::hhh::smileysho  t22::



:l3_eyes::14_6_12[1]::JC_handshake::l3_eyes:
قبلتوا علينا خلااااص حمل وديع ....ههههههههه... عفيت منك يا الشمشار.
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*هههههههههه بالغت يا شمشار 
قلت لي يوم كم ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## آدم البزعى

*النيل فاض وغرق اصحابنا   ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه اين الالعب اللى احرز  هاتريك فى باسمكا  ولا سمكة ما عارف 
*

----------


## معاويه باشا سرالختم

*تعادل بطعم الانتصار -برافو يا نيل - يجب ان نجتهد في المحافظه علي فارق النقاط بيننا وبين التيوس -
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مافي الا الشمشار يجيب كنوز الجرسه الهلالية
اطربنا يارائع
*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*شمشرة كل سنة وانت طيب 
قال 1/1  معناها يوم حداشر هههههههههه 
*

----------


## السناري

*اسم على مسمى ، دي الشمارات البت ( تارامشلا ) ، بالله عليك كتر لينا من نوعية الشمارات دي .
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*كل سنة وانت بالف نيل اخخخخخ اقصد بالف خير ياشمشرة قلت لي يوم كم
هههههههههههه
ههههههههه
ههههههههه
ههههههههه

هههاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي قطعت مصاريني 

*

----------


## الشمشار

*البكا بحررو اهلو لكن اهلو مافيشين 
يابحاري 
النقده النقده النقده 
ههههههههههههه 
جاااااااااي 
بديكم بكا الليله نغطس في الزريبه بس اووووووووف الله يعيني 
ريحتهم كعبه 
*

----------


## مناوي

* اعمل حسابك من الجيوب الانفية ههههههههههه
الولد ده ماجاب ليك الاتو اقصد الحنابيك 
    الله يعينك في المهمة الانتحارية

*

----------


## احمد جبريل

* شيل معاك
                كلونيا 555
عند اللزوم
*

----------


## الشمشار

*جااااااااااي بحمل في الصور بنزله في الاول بدون تعليق بعد داك التعاليق عليكم ههههههههه 

لحظه بث 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*[warning]اوعه تتغشو الشمشار مصدر موثوق [/warning]
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*وااااااااااااااااااااي من الجرسه 




اللهم لاشمااااااااته 




*

----------


## الشمشار

*زغروووووووووووده يا مرهف
ماتقول لي مابتزغرد هاك دي بتخليك تزغرد 
الزغاريد في بيت البكا عيييييييييييييييييب بالمناسبه  :d17:


طمااااااااااااااااااااام شدييييييييييييييييد 


[IMG][/IMG]
                        	*

----------


## najma

*احححححححححححححبك يا نيييييييييييييييييييل
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*هسي انا قلت حاجه اخير اسكت 


[IMG][/IMG]

]

دي الخمسه ضلف البقصده ليكم 



*

----------


## الشمشار

*[SIZE="7"]بركه الاعترفتو هههههههههههههههههه[/SIZE]


[IMG][/IMG]
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*غرقاااااان وبحر النيل هموم وقالو البيتبلبل بعوووووووم 
هيييييييييكااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا



*

----------


## الشمشار

*ههههههههههههههههه لقد غرقناااااااااا 
واستقلناااااااااااااا 
النجده يا ابو مرين 



هاكم ابو مرين هههههههههه هو ذاتو في بيتو لحقو فتح الباب ولامافتحو الله اعلم انا جني وجن الكذب مابكذب عليكم هههههههههههههه 



[IMG][/IMG]
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*جك جرك سحبو مني 


تاني يامحمد عبد الماجد اتكلم في الباكات كويس 
اتمختري ياحلوه يازينه ياورده من جوه جنينه ههههههههههههههههههههه 
واااااااااااااااااااااي انا من بطني 


[IMG][/IMG]
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*ههههههههههههه 
انا فرحان جدن هوووي بسم الله بقصد جدا  دي القعده في الزريبه الورانيه بتجيب الاخطاء اللغويه الزي دي بالزاااااااات اقصد بالذااااااات 
لالغه لاكوره 
وينو بربوره 
((بربوره ده دلع اللي مايتسماش )) هههههههههه 



[IMG][/IMG]
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*المهاجمين ليها شنو الدقيقه جات 95



سجمنااااااااااااا وعبد الرحمن السعودي هجمنااااااا 
[IMG][/IMG]
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*كراااااااااااااااااااااكه عدييييييل كده 
وااااااااااااااااااااي حصلوني  قبل احصل حبوبتي (بالمناسبه حبوبتي الله يرحمها حموده ده مجكسها ):d45::d45::d45::d45::d45::d45::d45::d45:

[IMG][/IMG]
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*شمشرة يا عجيييييييييييييب
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*اب 8  باااااااااااااااااااالغ 
تاني تجو 
التووووووووووووووووووبه 
ماكل الاتيام  سوفاباكا ((حكمتي براي ))
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

[IMG][/IMG]


وتاااااااااااااني في حكمه 
سوفاباكا حقو بتلقي بي قفاكا 
يجي النيل يغرقاكا 
وفي اخر دقيقه يخليك تتباكا 
وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي انا من التبش 
((هسي التبش ده الدخلو شنو هنا والله انتو عليكم محن ))
*

----------


## الشمشار

*منطقيه دي  المصنعه هي بسم الله بقينا نلخبط كماااااااااااااان واتشششششششششششششششششششوووووووووم 
الغبار والكسبره والشمار والشطه 
ادوووووووووووووووووووووني مويه احكي ليكم عن بويا 
قالوالاتي 
[IMG][/IMG]


ودوه المنطقه الصناعيه قولو ليهم الزول ده ما منطقي عااااااااااادي بدوكم امولادي مهجن ولا كابوندي سكند هااااااند 
اسمعو كلامي ده انا الشمشار ده دااااااااااير مصلحتكم 
زننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن  ننننننننننن
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هه
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*هليييييييييفه طلعو خاااااااااااااااااااينهم عديل هههههههههه 
هههههههههه شايت وين قال ؟؟؟؟؟؟ ههههههههههههههههههههه 


[IMG][/IMG]
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*اتشوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووم 
تاني جابو سيره بويا هااااااااااااااتو المويه 

[IMG][/IMG]

عووووووووووووك ها بشوفكم سرحتو الصور كملت ههههههههههههههههههههه 
يا الله بيت بكاء انيميبا ما اكون شغال والنتيجه تكون 9 صفر قولو آمييييييييييين 
تكويعه 
هسي عيد ميلادي ده لوكان بجي في السنه 15 مره مالو ؟ 
فتكم بي عاااااااااافيه 
عافيه احمد ادم هييييييييييييييييييييييييييكا 
*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*انتو عبدالرحمن السعودى لابس فنله رقم كم
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*كل سنة و انت طيب الأخ معاوية . . . ربنا يديك العافية و العمر المديد
*

----------

